# Useful Smartphone/iPhone apps



## Sig_Des (9 May 2012)

So after Mike's announcement about the Battle Procedure app, just wondering what useful apps others have in their phone, mostly work related. Myself:

SICE Advanced Radiolink Calculator

allows planning, installing and managing radio links and networkds, to include planning for signals degradation, line of sight checks, antenna gain, rain loss, etc.

MacCon Satellite tracker

easy enough, allows you to track various satellites

Grid Nav

iPhone GPS that converts coordinates to the MGRS system

Bizpo Military Ranks

free app that lists all ranks and insignia of various US armed services, and has a purchasable add on that lists other country's ranks

iDeploy

Pretty simple app that count's down your time til home


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 May 2012)

"Basic GPS" in the app store gives me MGRS, it's only 99 cents.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 May 2012)

_Grid Nav2_ and _MGRS tools_ are both free and I have found them useful.


----------



## Northern Ranger (9 May 2012)

Topo Canada is a must have and free.


----------



## acen (9 May 2012)

+1 on Topo Canada, it is absolutely awesome. For the grand old price of free as well.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 May 2012)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Grid Nav









 8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 May 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> 8)



Nerd.


----------



## Wookilar (10 May 2012)

Theodolite Pro ($3.99) is the cat's pajamas.

(though I am told that certain most instructors at the Arty school do not care for it  )

Wook


----------

